# Anyone Have No Problems With 921?



## DanaPointDave (Jan 25, 2005)

I am considering upgrading from my JVC D-VHS receiver to DVR 921, but as usual I research things to death. I have read a lot regarding problems. My question to you is: Does anyone out there have NO problems with the 921, at least now, perhaps after a firmware upgrade?

If I purchase it and have to turn it off to change channels in Sky Angel, I will not be happy. If it has corrupted recordings we will not like it. If it fails to record something I will be very unhappy. 

I record few things, but those I do are important because the recordings are so few. The one series I record regularly is 24. I don't want to miss an episode. If it reboots during a recording my wife will probably lower her trust of my electronics buying wisdom, and it will take years to recover my reputation.

I want to see if the problems are as bad as they appear. I want to hear from forum members who have no, or no longer have problems with the unit, that is, if there are any.

Too bad it does not have a DVD recorder. Would have been a *killer* package.

Thanks for your input. Shall I take out my Costco card?

David


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

David, from the description you give in your post, you need to stay away from the 921 until at least the next software version. You might not run into any of the current problems, but it's possible that you will.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah thats about it.

About the built in dvd recorder though if it were me I would use an external recorder via the s-video outs since dvd's cannot record in HD anyway. I would think you could find a better dvd burner than they would use as well. The days of backing up your HD recordings on dvd are affordably quite a ways off.


----------



## DanaPointDave (Jan 25, 2005)

BTW, I am not currently using HD. Sometime in the next year to couple years away. Name Based Recording though sounds like a reason to wait for the 942.

Thanks for the comments so far.

Dave


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

If you don't need HD today I would wait for the 942 or even the 942's pMeg4 replacement.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Dave,

With a low threshold for pain, I'd recommend staying away from the 921. Its mostly good to early adopters who want the Fidelity of High Def. My 921 doesn't miss recordings, but it does act up. You'd likely be quite miserable with these characters flaws.


----------



## pgsull1 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have had my 921 for almost 1 week now and I simply love it!! I have even tried to make it crash and have yet to do so (probably dooming myself by this post). I always turn it off at night just to make sure it reboots OK (I do the same with my 508).

Please note that I have not enought OTA stuff to know how that will work out since I am waiting for Best Buy to come an repair my main TV (will not converg with the 1080i output of the 921) and that is where I have my OTA feed located so for now it is on our 34" TV that came with the package. 

All in all I completely love the 921 and so does my wife. In fact I just called Dish to send me an 811 to use with the 508 on our main TV so we can keep the 921 in our bedroom with the 34".

Cheers


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

One month now with the 921 and have not experienced most of the issues tracked here and the ones I have faced I would classify as minor. B


----------



## Harkonen (Jan 5, 2005)

I have had no issues with my 921 at all. I use OTA channels extensively, and record HD stuff every day both via Sat channels and OTA. The pad resets are about the only thing I've experienced. No jitter, no ZSR's, no lock-ups. It has performed flawlessly, and is now officially the favorite peice of technology I own (not counting the 745li )


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Stay away
I say! (I crack myself up!)
If you don't need the HD then you might go with 721 otherwise I think you will be wasting money.
By the time you are ready for HD then you will probably have a few receivers to choose from and the technology will be better (mpeg4)


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

So far I'll give my 921 an A-. My main reason for getting the 921 was for receiving OTA digital channels and the PVR. Since the 2.11 s/w update the bug that affected me the most (no trick play or recording on my local FOX station) has gone away.

I'm watching the 921 on a 27" Sony Trinitron, so the issues the true HD monitor owners experienced have not affected me. The 921's PQ on the SD satellite channels are excellent (compaired to my previous reveivers: model 4000). The OTA's look fantastic for the most part (I'm having a problem with my local CBS station which may be related to my close proximity to the transmitter: I get a solid 125 signal which may be the cause of some color pulsing) I'm just as close to the rest of the local transmitters yet only CBS gives me problems. 

I also have Sky Angel. I have had no problems at all with Sky Angel channels. I don't understand your concern. Has someone else posted 921 problems with SA*?


----------



## DanaPointDave (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael P said:


> I also have Sky Angel. I have had no problems at all with Sky Angel channels. I don't understand your concern. Has someone else posted 921 problems with SA*?


Michael,
I read something where a SA* customer had to turn the unit off then on to change the channel. Could not find it again easily and it might not have been on this forum. Is probably a long gone issue.

Dave


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Dave, I have had "0" (ZERO) problems with either of my 921's when they are in the standby mode. :lol:


----------



## jackson3 (Jan 8, 2005)

Dave, I've had great help on this forum setting up my Dish Satellite and 921 receiver. But, unfortunately, I am having some of the same bugs that have been discussed on this thread. My 921 has locked up three times on me, already. I had one partial recording of a program and a zero recording of hour 4 of 24. My wife is going to kill me, I'm sure. The Steeler/Patriots game recorded in spectacular high definition. I was blown away with the quality and clarity of picture but not the end result of the game, I'm from Pittsburgh. So, to sum it up, if you can't wait for your hi def, then, the 921 is the way to go. But, if you can't afford to miss a recording, then forget about it. You will be disappointed. By the way, my 921 has only been connected for 1 week. Ed


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I agee with boylehome, My 921 records OTA HD shows without error so long as the HDD is inserted into my HDPC!


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

welchwarlock said:


> I agee with boylehome, My 921 records OTA HD shows without error so long as the HDD is inserted into my HDPC!


I've had my 921 for about a year now. few problems and few missed recordings, I don't get OTA but as for Sat it' s great. I liked it so much I purchased another one for my bed room


----------



## sotagear (Jan 25, 2005)

Had the 921 for about 2 months now & use OTA channels, record OTA & Dish HD channels, etc. No problems other than a single lock up while doing nothing of importance. I say, get it. If it screws up on you within a short amount of time, take it back. What's the problem with that? It's not like you're buying a $25k amplifier from a hi-end retailer with no return policy, so no worries.

I've checked out forums for years before making buying decisions & have come to the conclusion that some people will always have problems with their units while others will have few or no probs & be completely happy. It's not a huge cross section of the population buying these anyway & most don't actively search out a forum. They are happily enjoying their purchase with no need to hit the internet & type a lot about their experience.

I had a 508 for almost 2 years & had absolutely no problems whatsoever. Yet I came in & looked at 2 forums discussing that unit & if I had not bought it already I would have been paranoid as hell after reading all the horror stories on the forums. So get your Costco card out, spend some money & have fun. For me, so far, and a few others that hang here, it pretty much works as advertised.


----------



## Cooper 31 (Jan 5, 2005)

I installed my 921 on Jan. 21 and have no problems to this point. I read the manual and try to follow the rules. I have a DVI to HDMI connection for HD and the picture is great. At bedtime, I turn off the 921 first and then the TV. I do the reverse when I get up in the morning. It is a great machine so far.


----------

